

2014: Coffee in space - gotoblob
http://www.lavazza.com/en/media-center/pressreleasedetail/58dae66d-f246-11e3-b615-c90c8a507add/

======
sramsay
One of my main fears about space travel was the coffee, so this is really good
news.

~~~
coder23
Zeroth world problems.

------
TwistedWeasel
Convincing people to make the long trip to Mars in the future will be much
easier if they can be sure there will be coffee served on the trip.

------
zwieback
Wow, I thought this was a bad joke but I checked other sources and it's true.
I guess it's another breakthrough the billions of dollars and Euros invested
in manned space flight have given us.

How many cups of Espresso did the Mars Rover need?

~~~
orillian
I get the impression these companies did it for the advertising. Not on demand
from the Italian Space Agency.

It looks like they developed the idea and then pitched the final product to
the Agency hoping to get it aboard the IIS.

So While I'm sure it cost them money, it's not as likely to have been taxpayer
money, making it a..."waste your money if you want too", type deal.

------
pjc50
While this is 90% an advert for Lavazza, the technology needed to cook food
from raw ingredients in space is a worthwhile field of study. Once ingredients
can be grown in space it becomes easier to sustain long missions without
constant resupply.

------
tdfx
“Good. Everyone knows astronauts are at their best when they’re jittery.”

[http://www.theonion.com/articles/international-space-
station...](http://www.theonion.com/articles/international-space-station-to-
get-espresso-
machin,36293/?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=SocialMarketing&utm_campaign=LinkPreview:1:Default)

------
ccozan
Very interesting! One of my ideas for a venture is making coffee available for
space travel. I can't imagine myself in a space ship with out my morning
espresso.

TODOs: growing the plant in space ( radiation zero-g, etc), roasting, grinding
and sadly, a zero-g cup ( unless this happens in a rotating habitacle with
some g ).

------
zackliscio
The concept via Youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx45rg8Q-Cw&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx45rg8Q-Cw&feature=youtu.be)

------
jsumrall
The article does not give any details, but goes on and on about how hard it
was and how it was a way for them to learn something.

------
gotoblob
another article about it

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexknapp/2014/06/17/the-
space-s...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexknapp/2014/06/17/the-space-
station-is-getting-a-coffee-
machine/?utm_campaign=forbestwittersf&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social)

------
erikcw
The article says the device weighs about 20kg. At that weight, it is going to
be the most expensive cup of joe ever... (Of course it will be!)

Anyone have any idea what would happen if one used something like an Aero
Press while in space (enclosed in some sort of container probably)?

------
ekianjo
article is down. What's it about?

------
madaxe_again
Why not just have a bag with coffee in one compartment, a filter transecting
the bag, and an input straw for water in the section containing coffee, and an
output straw in the "brewed coffee" section? Fill compartment with hot water,
shake, squeeze, enjoy your filter coffee. Not espresso, sure, but cry me a
river.

This reads like "we made a pen that works in zero G".

